# Recent member



## jay77 (Nov 20, 2015)

My name is Justin. I've been married for going on 16 years this February. I'm 38 and my wife is 37. We are high school sweethearts and have one son. I am hoping that this forum can help me out in this time of uncertainty that has been placed upon me by my wife.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

You probably want to elaborate, but I want to mention from the start "high school sweethearts" have a near fatal percentage of lasting marriages for obvious reasons.


----------



## tigerlily99 (Nov 21, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> "high school sweethearts" have a near fatal percentage of lasting marriages for obvious reasons.



Not arguing, but just wanting to offer a positive note: I believe that the reason high school sweethearts have such a bad track record is because when you've been together that long, inevitably one or both of you change. The relationship HAS to keep up with those changes or you leave each other behind. It CAN be done. But it requires work and sacrifice on both sides.
It requires incredible honesty and the freedom to explore who you have both now become or who you WANT to become in order to create a marriage that fits who both of you are now. 
If one of you hasn't changed, that person cannot cite the teenager they married as a reason for balking at changes.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Agreed, in the end its a choice, but that choice takes a lot of work. Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

What's the problem?


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

I'll wager she wants to leave. Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

